
Zelda: Breath of the Wild – Switch Docked vs. Undocked Comparison+Frame-Rate Test - overcast
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpqaTdflkNU
======
overcast
Sad to see such a beautiful game marred by what we can only hope is a poor
porting performance issues. Hopefully another patch is due.

